# Average Balloon Tire Rider?



## Bajaway (Aug 10, 2016)

I have to ask who is the average balloon tire rider? I'm 31 years old married 3 kids under 3 years old and love them


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 11, 2016)

32 years old with 2 kids. 6 and 4. Favorite bikes are 1935-1942 ballooners.


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 11, 2016)

Bajaway said:


> I have to ask who is the average balloon tire rider?



Tis I, the furry one.


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2016)

Old enough to know better, young enough not to care.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

It goes from about 16 to 90... check this thread  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-old-is-everyone.493/   V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2016)

who is Average?
Im 52 now with 3 grown sons all still living at home....working part-time; so I ride my bikes more than average....i think.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks all


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2016)

Why not join some local average balloon tire riders at the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride next Sat?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/next-foothill-flyers-summer-night-ride-sat-august-20th.94979/


----------



## Barto (Aug 11, 2016)

58 years young and still foolin with them...fixin them up and giving them to my kids.

BART


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 11, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> who is Average?
> Im 52 now with 3 grown sons all still living at home....working part-time; so I ride my bikes more than average....i think.
> View attachment 348729




I would still be living with my parents if they had all those cool bikes sitting around.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 11, 2016)

I second that


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 11, 2016)

Im 25 married with a 4 and 1 year old. I would say average is probably 45


----------



## the2finger (Aug 11, 2016)

59


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm wm 48 drug and disease free bike weirdo . Seeking bike love.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

44 years old 3 kids...some say more.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 12, 2016)

59 years old 2 kids and 2 grandchildren that's the little guy on the sportster,and my wife Kathy of 33 years


----------



## bairdco (Aug 12, 2016)

Average balloon tire rider around southern california is unemployed, homeless, and has a walmart cruiser with 8 trashbags full of aluminum cans strapped to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Average balloon tire rider around southern california is unemployed, homeless, and has a walmart cruiser with 8 trashbags full of aluminum cans strapped to it.



I almost spit out my Jack & Coke on that one!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I almost spit out my Jack & Coke on that one!




Pretty GD funny huh? I always thought the people he described were along the coastlines of Florida.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 12, 2016)

46 yrs old, married with two boys  and as average as a bear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Aug 13, 2016)

In LBS or age


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 15, 2016)

49.88888, married 1 son 18,yrs old any age is a good age to have a bike , remember all that first bike was the start of your freedom as a child to go out and explore the world.


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll be 63 in a couple of week's, married to the same sweetheart since 1973, we have 4 grown adult kid's all on there own, 10 grandkid's, and 3 cat's and I'll keep riding till my leg's fall off.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> who is Average?
> Im 52 now with 3 grown sons all still living at home....working part-time; so I ride my bikes more than average....i think.
> View attachment 348729



 Nice collection and a beautiful fam.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Curtis Washington said:


> Nice collection and a beautiful fam.



Curtis, thank you for saying so.
My family is great and still with me but all those bikes are sold to friends of mine now; about two years later. I know where four of them are in friends collections; the fifth one is somebody I met at cyclone coasters; bike buds.




Another pic of some average balloon tire riders.
@Cory @cyclingday @Eric @rcole45


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Curtis, thank you for saying so.
> My family is great and still with me but all those bikes are sold to friends of mine now; about two years later. I know where four of them are in friends collections; the fifth one is somebody I met at cyclone coasters; bike buds.
> View attachment 351158
> Another pic of some average balloon tire riders.
> @Cory @cyclingday @Eric @rcole45




Hey Mark at least one of you is wearing a bad a$$ T-shirt from Charlotte! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Mark at least one of you is wearing a bad a$$ T-shirt from Charlotte! V/r Shawn



Yes! That's me; wearin @schwinndoggy custom rider shirt. Ride On Hurricane Coasters.



Miss you Don.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anybody ever noticed my lowbrow  background photobomb in this pic, @tripple3? Miss you too buddy!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Has anybody ever noticed my lowbrow  background photobomb in this pic, @tripple3? Miss you too buddy!



HA!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 18, 2016)

judging from the Cyclone Coaster rides, I'd say we range from about here:





to about here:


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm smarter than the *average* bear...yea, hey, hey! Hey-hey Boo Boo, find me a nice pic-a-nic basket... yea, hey, hey...


----------



## bairdco (Aug 18, 2016)

Maybe, but watch out for those above-average bears. They might steal your bike.




 

Not sure if I'd try to chase one if he did steal it...



 

But if a bear stole my vintage motorcycle, I'd get that ba@$&#d!


----------



## KJJern (Aug 18, 2016)

54 and I've been riding balloon tires for about 10 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 19, 2016)

40  year,s old  buying bike,s  for 8 year,s 52 bike,s . maybe it,s  a mid life thing what am I going to do whit all those bike,s


----------



## benmcjamin (Aug 22, 2016)

23 year old not married no kids.. 
saves plenty of money for hot rods an bike parts
been collecting for bout a year and got bout 6 complete balloon tire riders, and always looking for more


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 23, 2016)

Average aged with no kids that I am aware of ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 23, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Average aged with no kids that I am aware of ....



Haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Average guy...V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 23, 2016)

29, married, no kids.




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

